# done did it - rescue volunteering



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

couldn't find where the op was stashed, this area seemed best pick, please move if a better sub-forum.

filled out the application to volunteer unfortunately same day as the pre-organised volunteer induction program wound up. have to wait for whenever there is enough new volunteers to run the induction program again, out of the 15 in the program the coordinator estimates from past experience they will retain 5 as the other 10 will not come back when they discover volunteering does not just mean playing with puppies and kittens all day long:shocked::shocked::shocked:.

as i am one of the very few guys to sign up they said my main job will be doing "guy stuff" and won't have to clean kennels, assuming guy stuff means fixing things or...???

i am more than happy to just clean kennels - whatever needs doing.

the place was busy and doubles as a shelter/pound, i think how it works is dogs get evaluated in the pound and any sign of agression automatically flunk out and die while the others enter the shelter - all same facility.

i did not realise but there is a waiting list for shelter dogs to get IN, many folks want their dogs to go to the rescue get told to go on the list and they go no way and walk around to another entrance and hand them into the shelter/pound, most die then and there.


not sure if i am man enough to handle this emotionally when i get called up for service but am looking forward to doing something positive and less selfish.

unoffically i helped a guy pull a dog (i claim as my first) a massive neo, his wife would not let him pull it due to size but i worked with them unoffically and the wife relented, he is a gentle giant and is in a great home - will post pics and a vid of this beautiful gentle dog, real proud of that one.

i asked if i could do busting abusers and matchers but it is not the role of the shelter to do that.

the manager matched my vehicle and dogs to me as they/we are quite .....infamous, she also recognised my dog from an agility seminar and knows i am rough guy personally but put dogs first always.

only posting to let others know it is a much needed option if you can help in any capacity.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And very rewarding. I can't be anywhere that puts them to sleep, I'm just a big baby when it comes to that. I will eventually do fostering in my home.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, that is really great news! 

Funny that you mentioned the bit about "being a guy." I have noticed working in rescue that it is mostly women. I, too, am a woman. When my S.O. has helped out, he gets all the attention and praise... LOL : )

I have often thought that if single men knew how many single women volunteered for shelters/rescues, they would get more involved  

Of course, there are a lot of women like me too.. older, strong-willed and in committed relationships. So, maybe that is what drives them off :laugh:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

S.O.???

sounds great that being only guy around would be fun but from experience it is a typically far from fun. in fact almost every dog and horse activity/venue is almost exclusively women. makes wonder where the guys are actually at.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

x11 said:


> S.O.???
> 
> 
> > Significant Other


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thats PC for the "old man/lady"??

jk


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

x11 said:


> thats PC for the "old man/lady"??
> 
> jk


That's hilarious! Yes, I guess so .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:happyboogie: Great job!!! 

It is amazing the ins and outs of it all. It is definitely not simple. 

Congratulations and thank you so much.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

x11 said:


> unoffically i helped a guy pull a dog (i claim as my first) a massive neo,


Terrific! Save the pictures of every dog that goes in your win column. On the days when it gets hard emotionally, go back through those pictures and remind yourself that every one of them is alive only because YOU cared. These records of your accomplishments will become very, very cherished. I didn't start doing it for a few months, and I wish I had pictures of some of those early dogs I helped at the shelter.

Great job in following through! :thumbup:

You are now a _saver _of dogs, not just a person who says others should save them. Kudos!!!

P.S. In a college town, the cute sorority girls have community service projects at the shelter -- coming on an afternoon to walk and bathe dogs. There are also lots of university girls who foster and do off-site events regularly too. I think LifeOfRiley is right -- shelters can be a _wonderful_ place for single guys. I think I'm going to tell our volunteer coordinator about this insight, as they really ought to figure out a way to market it!


----------

